
NASA Before PowerPoint in 1961 - ohjeez
https://imgur.com/4YbhjqI
======
furgooswft13
Pretty sure people knew how to make slide based presentations since well
before computers existed. And I somehow doubt that NASA's primary use of
PowerPoint today is for presenting complicated mathematical equations. But
hey, clickbait title gonna clickbait.

Still a cool picture. Not sure why they decided tall blackboard + ladders was
better than multiple normal blackboards at ground level. But then these are
the guys who built this[1] so they didn't have to lay their rockets down when
assembling them.

As for the equations, I'm no mathematician, so I wonder if people of that ilk
still find use in sketching out their ideas on a black or white board. Or is
it all LaTeX and matlab these days?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_Assembly_Building](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_Assembly_Building)

